# Can I keep a bottom feeder with my Betta? (5 gal tank)



## TibbyGirl (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi! I have a 5 gallon tank that I keep my Betta in. I've had him for about a month, and he is perfectly happy. I just wanted to know if some type of bottom feeder could live with him to help with the algae? It's not extremely bad, just in the corners and near the heater, but it's a pain to clean off. Does anyone know of any bottom feeders that could live in my 5 gallon? Thank-you! :-D


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

A 5g is really too small for multiple fish. If you can find them nerite snails for freshwater are great algae eaters & don't reproduce in freshwater. In my 5.5g I have a Mystery snail & a nerite along with my male Betta.


----------



## TibbyGirl (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion, but I checked at the only two petstores in town, and all they have is mystery snails. I'd rather not get one of them since They can reproduce by them selves, and snails produce alot of waste. Any other suggestions?


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

TibbyGirl said:


> all they have is mystery snails. I'd rather not get one of them since They can reproduce by them selves


They can WHAT? ._.


----------



## TibbyGirl (Jan 16, 2013)

Yea! Some snails carry both sex organs, and they don't need another snail to reproduce. And some female snails can carry fertilized eggs for months.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Mystery snails are not asexual. You have to have a male and a female in order for them to breed. If you happen to get a female who is carrying eggs, they are easy to spot. She will lay a huge mass of them OUTSIDE the water. They look sort of like styrofoam. If you don't want them, just scrape off the mass of eggs and stick it in the freezer for 24 hours, then dispose of it. It's pretty safe to buy a single mystery snail and not end up with babies!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

If you have a planted tank -I'd only do it if I was planted- I'd do a 2-3 Oto Cats. Everyone on another forum I'm on, has Otos in a tank that small and they are doing great. Only a planted tank though!


----------



## Nowaykittay (Feb 22, 2013)

hey biology major here  snails are hermaphrodites (both sex organs) but they still need other snails to reproduce! when they mate they swap sperm then both walk away pregnant. pretty gosh-darn efficient!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

How about amano shrimp?

Due to the delicacy of otocinclus I would never recommend them for less than a ten gal except in the case of an extremely experienced fishkeeper with a heavily planted tank that's been established for at least six months, and is capable of supporting a proper school of 5, not just 2 or 3.


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

Mystery snails are either male or female, not both.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Nowaykittay said:


> hey biology major here  snails are hermaphrodites (both sex organs) but they still need other snails to reproduce! when they mate they swap sperm then both walk away pregnant. pretty gosh-darn efficient!


That is true of a lot of snails, but not mystery snails. They are not hermaphroditic.


----------



## Nowaykittay (Feb 22, 2013)

I know there's only a few types of snails who are not hermaphrodites like the apple snail but I'm not really sure which freshwater snails are not but its definitely rare that they have seperate sexes.


----------

